# Old 5 gallon water delivery bottles



## JoeBronx

I have found three 5 gallon glass water delivery service bottles. Unlike their contemporary counterparts, they have a narrower neck ending in an 1 1/8" opening.  I estimate they've been under my house for over 50 years and have accumulated all manner of dirt
 and gunk.  The attached photo  was taken after having filled the bottle with a heavy dishwashing soap and water solution, letting it set for a day, then using a coat hanger with a washcloth attached, to swab out the interior as best I could.  Much of the dirt departed
 when I drained and rinsed the bottle, but as you can see, much has remained.  Any advice as to what I can do next to dislodge the remaining dirt would be greatly appreciated.  At a variety of sites I read of using a white vinegar and water solution, using a dishwasher soap (Cascade), using rice or copper bb's, etc.   Anything ring a bell here?  Any proven methods? All and any suggestions appreciated.

 Joe Viola


----------



## epackage

Let them soak for a few days in the vinegar solution, trying to use BB's or rice in such large jars is gonna take alot of both and will be a tough task indeed.... What do you plan on doing with them?

 Oh yeah, welcome to the forum...Jim


----------



## LC

I have a five gallon bottle in the garage that had what looked like sheep dip in it . It was sort of sticky and had an unpleasant smell to it . I went to my local concrete business and asked to buy some sand from them . The just said go out and get a small bucket of it and be on your way . I did so and went home and filled the jar half full of sand and water . Put a cork in it , and laid it on its side on a carpeted floor and rolled it back and forth for about twenty minutes or so . The sand loosened the gook right up and the jar is completely clean inside . You can also buy sand by the bag or at least I am pretty sure you can . I believe it is bagged for purchase for a child's sandbox .


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> I have a five gallon bottle in the garage that had what looked like sheep dip in it . It was sort of sticky and had an unpleasant smell to it . I went to my local concrete business and asked to buy some sand from them . The just said go out and get a small bucket of it and be on your way . I did so and went home and filled the jar half full of sand and water . Put a cork in it , and laid it on its side on a carpeted floor and rolled it back and forth for about twenty minutes or so . The sand loosened the gook right up and the jar is completely clean inside . You can also buy sand by the bag or at least I am pretty sure you can . I believe it is bagged for purchase for a child's sandbox .


 Interesting idea Lou, better than trying to hold it up half full of BB's and shaking it...[8D]


----------



## JoeBronx

Thanks for your swift response.  What is your recipe for the vinegar solution?  How much vinegar in each gallon of water?
 There's a shop in my neighborhood that will buy them IF they are clean.  I believe they in install electrical wire and fill them with layers of colored sand then sell them as lamps.  I've seen the bottles alone on line for up to $80 but I've never sold online so I'm hesitant about trying to do that. IE:  Wouldn't know how to pack them for shipping.   Thanks very much for your help.

 Joe Viola


----------



## epackage

I'd add a gallon or two of white vinegar and let it sit a few days, no need to cut it


----------



## JoeBronx

Thanks again.  I'll do it and let you know how it works.  This is truly a wonderful forum!

 Joe Viola


----------

